# Health Habits of SJs



## anon1234 (May 15, 2013)

I recently started a health and fitness blog and I am thinking of writing about creating a more fitting approach to healthy living based on MBTI type. 

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)

Does music help you exercise better?

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 

What motivates your health behaviors?

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?


In case you are interested: theredbikiniproject.com


----------

